# Neighbor's new structura roof



## jar546 (Oct 18, 2010)

Just got home from vacation on Saturday night.  Woke up Sunday AM to the sound of an aluminum ladder being pulled off a truck.  Looked out my back window and saw my neighbor's house 2 doors over with a brand new flat roof framed over the attached garage.  Nice neighbors, they rent.

So I went over and talked to the contractor.  Asked him if he could please have the landlord place the permit in the window (I knew they did not have one).  Of course he said he thought the owner took care of that.  Yeah right.  Nice 2x8 construction with the ledger board nailed into the wood siding, 1/12 pitch and a span of 15' for our 40# GSL.  There was a 12" overhang and in order to get the pitch, the ends of the rafters were notched out about 50% or so.

I reminded him (contractor) that doing structural work that does not meet the minimum code standards next door to the code official was not a good idea and he needs to stop working.  It would be a great idea to come to the borough building on Monday and apply for a permit and provide drawings for what he has done.

Welcome back from vacation.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 18, 2010)

gotta love it.........


----------



## vegas paul (Oct 18, 2010)

What is the consequence in your jurisdiction for a contractor working without a permit?


----------



## cda (Oct 18, 2010)

You must get neighbor of the year award every year


----------



## rktect 1 (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't know if it is such a good idea to actually tell them you live next door and are the code official.  I'd have said I live 6, 8 or 10  doors down the road or something.


----------



## JBI (Oct 18, 2010)

That was the best part about NOT having close neighors AND (most of the time) NOT living within my jurisdiction... Keep us updated, this could be entertaining.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 18, 2010)

vegas paul said:
			
		

> What is the consequence in your jurisdiction for a contractor working without a permit?


Per our State UCC, it can be up to $1,000 per day for each violation and for each person, company or entity in violation.

I did not fine anyone, just issued the permit.  I did let them know that I chose not to fine them.


----------



## vegas paul (Oct 18, 2010)

Did you issue the permit with significant red-lines, for a compliant design?


----------



## jar546 (Oct 18, 2010)

You bet.  The paperwork trail was started on Sunday.


----------



## JBI (Oct 18, 2010)

Judges levy fines. Code Officials charge fees. Voluntary compliance is the preferred method, court should be a last resort. Nice job Jeff. ;-)


----------



## pyrguy (Oct 18, 2010)

The office I worked in once was in a strip center. Pulled in on more than one occasion to find construction ongoing in the center. Of course no one knew anything and the owner was getting/had gotten the permit.


----------

